# Shapton glass VS pro



## adam92 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi guys.

Just wondering what kind of stone you've use & preferred.

I have atoma 400/1200# grit, superior to cut steel and flatting. However, i don't like the feel, Anyone have experience with Shapton glass?


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 12, 2019)

I don't have any real preference between the Pro and Glass. I just bought whatever grit I needed for a cheaper price.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 12, 2019)

FYI I have the 220 120 and 2k pro, 500 and 4k Glass.


----------



## adam92 (Nov 12, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> FYI I have the 220 and 2k pro, 500 and 4k Glass.


How's the tactile feelings between sp220 & sg 500?
aggressive stone? hard stone? cutting speed ?


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 12, 2019)

adam92 said:


> How's the tactile feelings between sp220 & sg 500?
> aggressive stone? hard stone? cutting speed ?



Doh! I meant I have the 120 Pro. Tactile feel is pretty similar. The 120 is way coarser and you can feel it though. Obviously cuts way faster. All of them are hard stones. But if I had to order them by dishing speed/muddiness, I'd probably say the 500 is the muddiest, followed by the 120 Pro, and tie between 2k Pro and 4k Glass. But none are really muddy. The 120 needs some surface refreshing occasionally.

I like the 500 Glass and 2k Pro the most, in use. Just barely.


----------



## adam92 (Nov 12, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> Doh! I meant I have the 120 Pro. Tactile feel is pretty similar. The 120 is way coarser and you can feel it though. Obviously cuts way faster. All of them are hard stones. But if I had to order them by dishing speed/muddiness, I'd probably say the 500 is the muddiest, followed by the 120 Pro, and tie between 2k Pro and 4k Glass. But none are really muddy. The 120 needs some surface refreshing occasionally.
> 
> I like the 500 Glass and 2k Pro the most, in use. Just barely.


Thanks so much bro, very useful feedback for me, appreciate it.


----------



## panda (Nov 12, 2019)

pro - speed
glass - feedback


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 12, 2019)

But still very similar.


----------



## kayman67 (Nov 12, 2019)

This is my recent test between the two. 

"Today I had to sharpen one Aritsugu AUS10 gyuto and decided to do some back and forth with Shapton Pro 2k and Glass 2k.
The stones feel similar, but with a few differences after all, that should be consider only with this knife.
G2 loaded a bit. Nothing to hinder performance, but not able to clean the surface only with water and my hand. P2 cleaned just fine.
G2 was faster. Did this several times and every time got a burr faster on either side.
G2 didn't feel as smooth, but polished a tad more. The finish was brighter.
Grit wise they should be the same.
Maybe, just maybe, the G2 edge got a bit better. Didn't cut that much after either, though. Might be just a feeling.
Every time I finished with edge leading barely touching the stone."

I have/had almost all of them.

Right now, as a mid coarse stone, I prefer very much the NanoHone 400 actually. I still have several other mid coarse stones that cover all types, including the Glass 500.

I know what I would get, but it's very hard to say something is better. They serve my needs better.


----------



## KingShapton (Nov 12, 2019)

I work with both Shapton Pro and Shapton Glass.

From feel and feedback, I like the Pro's a bit more, but the Glass bring a slightly better result. But we're talking nuances here, both series are very good and my favorites.

And I have to add, I also know Chosera, Superstones, Gouken, Imanishi, King, Sigma Select and Suehiro Cerax and Traditional.


----------



## stringer (Nov 12, 2019)

I am a big fan of the Glass stones. They just work. To be fair, I've never tried a cerax or chosera. And I don't use atomas. I mostly keep stones flat/nagura by rubbing stones together. SiC powder on granite if I need heavy duty power.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Nov 12, 2019)

In general I prefer Pro over glass but both are nice. I have the g 220, 1000, 3000 & 8000, Pro 120 & 1000 (but I have tried other Pros that I like).


----------



## Qapla' (Nov 12, 2019)

I also vote for the Shapton Pro 120. It won't abrade the metal in quite as extreme a fashion as an Atoma 140, but it'll be a quite a bit nicer to your fingers and pose no risk of the abrasive-crystals ever being permanently dulled.

For a mid-coarse stone in the 500 range, you might also consider a Morihei 500 or Naniwa Pro 400. (Can't say anything about the Shapton Glass 500 since I've so far not used a Shapton Glass yet.)


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 28, 2020)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I’ve come to realize that @inferno is right. The answer is ’both’. Due to an incident the other day I now have a 1k combo stone. It’s a Shapton glass pro, or a Shapton Pro glass. Not sure.


----------



## inferno (May 28, 2020)

is that a 1k and 3k combo??  
or 1 and 2??
1 and 4?

looks factory as fuk to me at least  the new glasspro line..

i love my 1 and 2k pro combo. its all you need really. whats really to complain about.


----------



## valdim (May 28, 2020)

You (europeans), are a gang of hunks! Nobody wants to sell to me a piece of Shapton pro....

(joking ofc)


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 28, 2020)

valdim said:


> You (europeans), are a gang of hunks! Nobody wants to sell to me a piece of Shapton pro....
> 
> (joking ofc)


Crap, I totally forgot! I could have sent you the small piece as a nagura.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 28, 2020)

inferno said:


> is that a 1k and 3k combo??
> or 1 and 2??
> 1 and 4?
> 
> ...


It’s actually 1k and 1k. Strangely they don’t add, so it’s not a 2k. I really like both the pro and the glass, so I’m glad they’re united. I hope this little glue thing will also have the good side effect of increasing the life of both stones. It’s about 3-4 mm left of the sg1k, and I’ve heard the glass can crack when the abrasive layer gets too thin. Thinness is the least of my concerns now .


----------



## Helmore (May 29, 2020)

But... How can you be sure it was the SG1000 now? You can't read the back anymore...


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 29, 2020)

Helmore said:


> But... How can you be sure it was the SG1000 now? You can't read the back anymore...


True, if amnesia strikes I’m doooooooomed. But then not knowing the exact grit of my sharpening stones might be a small problem.


----------



## inferno (May 29, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> It’s actually 1k and 1k. Strangely they don’t add, so it’s not a 2k. I really like both the pro and the glass, so I’m glad they’re united. I hope this little glue thing will also have the good side effect of increasing the life of both stones. It’s about 3-4 mm left of the sg1k, and I’ve heard the glass can crack when the abrasive layer gets too thin. Thinness is the least of my concerns now .



so its a shapton "dual stone" lol. i guess suehiro will sue you now. and also sue shapton for letting you do this. expect yakuza people wanting to "talk to you" soon.


----------



## M1k3 (May 29, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but I’ve come to realize that @inferno is right. The answer is ’both’. Due to an incident the other day I now have a 1k combo stone. It’s a Shapton glass pro, or a Shapton Pro glass. Not sure.


I've actually been debating with myself of gluing either a Shapton Pro 120 or Naniwa SS 220 to the back of my Glass 500. Or gluing the SP 120 and SS 220 to an old chinese diamond-less plate..


----------



## inferno (May 29, 2020)

all those sounds like good gluejobs imo. i would probably go with sp120 and glass 500 myself. the ss 220 i would glue to an ss 2k or so. and those would the followups after the shaptons.


----------



## M1k3 (May 29, 2020)

I rarely use the SS 220. When I do, it's after the SP 120.. but before the 500...


----------



## inferno (May 29, 2020)

then i guess you have your progression.


----------



## M1k3 (May 29, 2020)

inferno said:


> then i guess you have your progression.


Yes but not sure which stones should be stuck together.


----------



## inferno (May 31, 2020)

keyword: "trihone"


----------



## M1k3 (May 31, 2020)

inferno said:


> keyword: "trihone"


Hmm... Need to find a big prism or something...


----------



## daveb (May 31, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Hmm... Need to find a big prism or something...



The album cover from Floyd? My heathen days....


----------



## M1k3 (May 31, 2020)

daveb said:


> The album cover from Floyd? My heathen days....


Heresy! That would be sacrilegious. Now an ABBA album...


----------



## inferno (Jun 1, 2020)

i for one would not glue the glass to anything else. the reason to glue stones together is when they get really thin you can still use up all of it. so i'd glue the sp120 to the ss 220. 

btw how do you like that 220? i read on fine tools its slower than the naniwa pro 400. is it so? 

for my next coarse stone i think i'm gonna get a blue bosch pro hand held belt sander/floor sander. its 300€ but i feel its better than my lidl one for 30€, still gonna use up my lidl belts first. maybe i run out of belts before the sander dies, or maybe the sander dies first, who knows. either way, when one of those 2 things happen i'm getting the bosch one. 

i cant even begin to explain how effective the lidl sander is compared to any stone. and its 30 bux, and the belts are 1buck a pop. last for maybe 5-10 minutes. you must use it outside though.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 1, 2020)

220 SS sucks for sharpening. Super muddy. Good for removing scratches from the blade surface after the SP120. Also good at removing pitting and gnarly patina. It has it's uses, I just don't use it for actual sharpening.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 1, 2020)

Before:





10-15 minutes later:


----------



## inferno (Jun 1, 2020)

maybe you can turn it into a karambit?


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 1, 2020)

It's a co-workers. Wish he would let me remove the handle. I still got more to go. Just showing what that SS 220 works good at.


----------

